# I Swear, it Was Only Somewhat of a Panic Buy!



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

So I've been fondling this rifle at the shop for almost a year. Really just all up in this thing. But it has always been way out of my price range.

I watched the hordes coming in today and got this visual of this now-on-deep-discount rifle going home with some mall ninja who'd spray paint leaves from his garden all over it and then let it rust up in his rifle bag. And I'd stated before I'd give up almost my entire collection for this one rifle.

So, I took out a loan and rescued my girl. I'll be paying her off for the next year or more, but to me it's worth it. I can't afford to get a scope for her yet, but I'm going to be as good to her as I promised all those months I would be.  

Scored me a Remington 700 SPS Police in 308. Big, black, and heavy. I should have pictures tomorrow. She's still stashed away at the moment. I need to bring my rifle case in tomorrow to smuggle her home. Very plain, no scope, no bipods. I'm going to buy mounts and high rings to put that Simmons on her so I can shoot her while I'm paying her off, and once she's paid off I'll get a decent scope for her. 

I went in in a really bad mood this morning, but I am very happy now because I got the rifle I've always wanted. :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! I'll be waiting for the pictures. :watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Congratulations
Enjoy
:mrgreen:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Great choice! :smt023

I've had a 700VS in .308 for many years; it shoots about 1 MOA out to a quarter-mile with several different factory loads, and a bit better with favored handloads. I love shooting overripe fruit (usually apples or oranges) at 200 yards, or water-filled 2-liter pop bottles at 300-400 yards on the local outdoor range. Lotsa fun!

Start making your list of needed long-range shooting accessories now.
- Scope
- Bipod
- Rangefinder
- Spotting Scope
- Case of ammo....to start with... :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Awwwww, I was eying that the other day. I can't believe you bought it. I was going to do a desert camo pattern on it and everything. Damn! 

Seriously, congrats on a great rifle. The 700 is on my short-list of guns to buy. I'm a bit jealous


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> Start making your list of needed long-range shooting accessories now.
> - Scope
> - Bipod
> - Rangefinder
> ...


Oh, I did that months ago. LOL! I already have the bipods on reserve, a nice set of Harris bipods 9"-13". I'm toying with scopes. There's the "ones I can afford" and the "ones I'd need to sell my right lung for but really want." So, anyone need a right lung?

Still pricing out ammo, a case is probably out of the question, but I'll build it up like I did with my K31. A little here and there until one day I come home and realize that three ammo cans later I can stop rationing ammo now. The range finder and spotting scope are the very last on my list, although the local shop does have a spotting scope on sale...

So, here she is:



















Will post updates as she shapes up. :smt1099


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Todd said:


> Awwwww, I was eying that the other day. I can't believe you bought it. I was going to do a desert camo pattern on it and everything. Damn!
> 
> Seriously, congrats on a great rifle. The 700 is on my short-list of guns to buy. I'm a bit jealous


Hey, you know, the shop had two of them and the other one is currently tan with leaves spray painted on it. The damn thing has ferns on it! That may be ok for some, but I'll be keeping mine black. I don't see me sitting in the hills needing to blend into the foliage anytime soon. And if, for some strange reason, that should ever happen, I'll use the stuff around me to temporarily camo her. Until then, I think the black is sexy. :smt083

BTW, if you'd like to shoot her, you are more than welcome to. Just hit me up some time. Only thing I demand... I get to bust her cherry, so to say. After that, I'll share and share alike.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

lol...Congrats. Always fun to get a new gun.:smt1099
hey! I"m a poet..hehehee


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Oh, I did that months ago. LOL! I already have the bipods on reserve, a nice set of Harris bipods 9"-13". I'm toying with scopes. There's the "ones I can afford" and the "ones I'd need to sell my right lung for but really want." So, anyone need a right lung?
> 
> Still pricing out ammo, a case is probably out of the question, but I'll build it up like I did with my K31. A little here and there until one day I come home and realize that three ammo cans later I can stop rationing ammo now. The range finder and spotting scope are the very last on my list, although the local shop does have a spotting scope on sale...
> 
> ...


Close as kissin' cousins, they are...










...but yours has the more beefy stock and twice as many front sling swivels (I'm not jealous, really I'm not...*sniff*). :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Hey, you know, the shop had two of them and the other one is currently tan with leaves spray painted on it. *The damn thing has ferns on it!* That may be ok for some, but I'll be keeping mine black. I don't see me sitting in the hills needing to blend into the foliage anytime soon. And if, for some strange reason, that should ever happen, I'll use the stuff around me to temporarily camo her. Until then, I think the black is sexy. :smt083


I like pretty flowers! :anim_lol:



SuckLead said:


> BTW, if you'd like to shoot her, you are more than welcome to. Just hit me up some time. Only thing I demand... I get to bust her cherry, so to say. After that, I'll share and share alike.


I just may take you up on that. Good thing we're members at the same range. :smt023


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Todd said:


> I just may take you up on that. Good thing we're members at the same range. :smt023


Please do. I'll let you know when I have her in somewhat working order (when the el cheapo scope is in place). I've got a sandbag until I get her bipods. I may ask you to buy your own ammo, though. I haven't been able to land anything yet under $50 a box... which means I have zero ammo and don't expect to have it in mass quantity. LOL! But as long as what you get isn't a reload or steel cased, it's cool. I'll give you a heads up when she's ready to go to the range and her cherry's been busted. :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> Close as kissin' cousins, they are...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the stock was what first caught my eye when she came in many months ago. I had my eye on a different stock, but this one was wonderful. I'll need something at least temporary to lift my head up comfortably for the el cheapo scope until I get a better one. And I need to find a decent black sling.

What kind of mount are you using for that scope?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> ...
> I'll need something at least temporary to lift my head up comfortably for the el cheapo scope until I get a better one.
> ...


I've got a version of this on my 700 (can be seen in photo, above):
http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0010018223766a.shtml
Adjustable for thickness; firm, but "gives" under recoil; available in several colors.



> What kind of mount are you using for that scope?


Weaver standard two-piece bases, Burris Signature Zee rings with synthetic self-centering inserts (mounts the scope without stressing or marring the tube); I used inserts with a total of .020" vertical offset to allow shooting out to 900 yards without running out of elevation adjustment on the scope. I set it up this way about ten years ago, and have seen no reason to change it, as the combo is working well for me.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I may ask you to buy your own ammo, though.


An absolutely fair request. And don't worry, I wouldn't run crappy ammo out of someone else's gun. It won't be premium thought, especially at $50 a box! :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Todd said:


> An absolutely fair request. And don't worry, I wouldn't run crappy ammo out of someone else's gun. It won't be premium thought, especially at $50 a box! :mrgreen:


Oh, believe me, I don't expect you to get match grade or anything. LOL! That cheaper American Eagle stuff is fine (it's factory and brass). I just ran into an issue where someone wanted to try out my K31 and I asked them to get their own ammo, and instead of getting it where I told them to buy (J and C Sales) he got reloads off some dude at the gun show. The only reloads allowed in any of my guns are my own... and I don't reload yet. But he got mad because he was stuck with a box of 7.5x55 that he couldn't use. And steel... well, those are fine in the AK47, but none of my other guns. I'm going to do my best to make sure this rifle stays as pristine as possible. I eventually want to shoot matches when I get decent with her.


----------

